# How short is your puppy cut



## precious_tan

I am going to let Precious has a puppy cut soon, but not sure about the length. I want it not too short but easy enough to manage, less mat. I am taking the kids off for the summer, so Precious will be under daddy's care. I doubt my husband will ever brush her or know how to brush her. I am thinking may be 1/2" or 3/4"? Please also attach a picture if you have a cute puppy cut, I would like to show the groomer. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## krandall

If I had to leave Kodi for the whole summer with my husband, I'd have to SHAVE him first!ound:


----------



## clare

Here is Nellie in her puppy cut,she is almost 2 years old,and has never had a puppy cut before,it is so easy.But what ever cut you get your pup is still going to need the occasional brush,as Havs don't naturally shed,so even when short they can matt up.


----------



## misstray

When I took Brody in for his first groom (he'll be going in for his second one on Monday) she said she was going to do 2", but it was definitely shorter than 2 inches..or else my gauge on how much 2 inches is, is off. He looked really nice, so it wasn't an issue. I'd just worry that if you said 1/2" it'd end up being shorter.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

3/4 inch to 1 1/2 inches would be good. Give detailed instructions about the face, ears, tail, legs. Most likely they will do NOTHING you tell them, unless you know the groomer very well. I know....Big Tip coming if you do what I tell you!


----------



## Beau's mom

Here are a few pics of Beau's puppy cut from today. He was at the groomer from 8:45 until 1:30!! Seems this time he didn't want her to take a brush to him either! I think he is blowing his coat and he was soooo matted!! He runs away when I just open the drawer where I keep his comb & brush!! Anyway, I asked the groomer to take off as much as she had to . . . and to try to make him still look like a Hav when I got him back . . . and to do the same to his head as she did to his body so he wouldn't look like a bobble-head dog!! I held my breath when I went to pick him up. I wasn't sure what he would look like! So, see for yourself. I think he looks pretty darn good!! 1st the before . . . and then the after


----------



## Beau's mom

Oops! Have to resize the pictures!! I'll be back


----------



## Beau's mom

I think I've got it now! He's pooped from his long day.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Pretty good! Try to let the ears grow long. Legs look good, tail looks good. I like the shaggy look on the head for my boys. You will have a nice break from grooming.


----------



## Sivi

He is soo cute. It looks like he had a long day.


----------



## precious_tan

Karen, I was going to shave down Precious, but my husband said he doesn't want to come home to an ugly dog.  We shaved Precious down once because she was badly matted at certain area, the groomer thought Precious will look funny if she just shaved the matted part. It was such a shock to us to see Precious with minimum hair. My husband told me he rather takes Precious to groomer every week to keep the cute look. So Precious will get weekly brush out at the groomer and a bath every other week. He thinks coming home to a pretty dog is much happier, so he is willing to take up the extra work.

Nellie and Beau look cute in the puppy cut. Do you know how short are they? I try to measure Precious hair, right now is about 2" to 3" long. She matts so bad, even I brush her daily. It is either I don't do a good brush job or Precious rolls in the yard too much.  

Precious has been going to this groomer for two months, I have not do a full groom with them yet. So, hopefully with the pictures, I can get least surprise when I go to pick up Precious. 

Thanks for the pictures and advice. I think I will keep Precious at least 3/4" long. It probably will be able to survive till I come home.


----------



## TilliesMom

how old is precious? It sounds like she might be starting 'blowing coat'?? During this time you really need to comb her out at LEAST once a day, or she will matt very bad. If you are going to be gone, you def. want to trim her as short as possible to minimize matting, the hair will grow back, very fast!!


----------



## precious_tan

Precious is 10 months old now. Tillie mom's thanks for pointing out the blowing coat issue. I have not heard about this term before, so I googled it, and it seems to me that Precious is. I brush her daily due to the bad matt, even on her back side, I can find a few M&M size matt daily, not to mention the under part. She is totally down to nothing much under her body and inside. When I noticed the matt it was too late to get it off, so the groomer and I cut a lot of "bubble gum" off. In this case, I will opt for a shorter puppy cut. I know it will grow back, then she will be my beautiful pup again.


----------



## TilliesMom

ya, when blowing coat "bubble gum" really IS the way to describe the matts!! I also ended up shaving Tillie down when blowing coat got the best of us, last spring. I was spending 3+ hours a DAY combing her, only to turn around and find more matts 20 minutes later!! it is INSANE! You can see in my avatar, that hair really DOES grow back, very fast!!


----------



## precious_tan

Do you know how long the blowing coat last? Now I can see your frustration, I am getting there too. I spend at least 10 minutes a day brushing Precious, for a person only brush her hair less than 10 seconds a day, it is a lot of brushing.  We shaved Precious down once, it is faster than I thought. Thanks again!


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL.... "10 minutes a day"!!? ha ha ha... ummmmmm.... I spend that much combing her when she WASN'T blowing coat, but when blowing coat, 10 minutes is NOTHING!! like I said 2-3 HOURS was where we were at, but at 8 months she was nearly in a 'full coat' as she hadn't been cut down at all at that point!
btw I see you keep mentioning 'brushing' do you have a good long tooth metal COMB? It really is the go to tool, especially during blowing coat. Typically a brush just can't do the work of a comb getting down to the skin...

Blowing coat can last up to 2 months, I think...


----------



## ClaireVoyant

Isabella is in the midst of blowing coat and I'm about to pull my own hair out. I'm this close to going in for a puppy cut . . .thanks for the ideas


----------



## TilliesMom

ClaireVoyant said:


> Isabella is in the midst of blowing coat and I'm about to pull my own hair out. I'm this close to going in for a puppy cut . . .thanks for the ideas


ha ha ha, NO shame in trimming her down!! I did everything 'right' combed her every day from the day we brought her home, gave her a bath every 5-7 days, used a GOOD high quality shampoo and conditioner, combed down to the skin and thought for SURE I'd survive blowing coat. NOPE. LOL about 2 weeks in I had her shaved down. She was started to hide from me and dread coming on my lap, it was best for our relationship to cut her down and start from scratch...  it DOES grow back and faster than we might think!!!


----------



## precious_tan

Tillie's mom, I feel so embarrassed to confess I only spend 10 min/day on combing Precious. I know it is my fault, that's why she is about due for a full groom. Please pardon for my wrong vocab, English is not my first language, so, I can't tell the difference of brushing hair and combing hair. LOL! I do use the long comb like others suggest on this site, so I guess I am combing Precious. LOL!


----------



## TilliesMom

good to hear you're using a comb!! don't be embarassed, we all get busy sometimes and don't spend as much time with our pups as we would like!!! If that's the case then keep her in a short puppy cut! they are all SO cute in puppy cuts! In fact, I trimmed Tillie down a few weeks ago because I was looking at pictures of Tillie taken last summer and realized she was SUPER cute in a shorter cut!!! Her hair was about 5-6 inches long when I trimmed her! I thought, okay I can keep her long, but I am ready to trim her down and I am so thankful I did!! Even though it's uneven in spots... she still looks so adorable!!


----------



## Suzi

precious_tan said:


> Tillie's mom, I feel so embarrassed to confess I only spend 10 min/day on combing Precious. I know it is my fault, that's why she is about due for a full groom. Please pardon for my wrong vocab, English is not my first language, so, I can't tell the difference of brushing hair and combing hair. LOL! I do use the long comb like others suggest on this site, so I guess I am combing Precious. LOL!


 I would have a lot less head ache if I spent ten minuets a day. I tend to do the two hr deal about once a week. That makes about a 4 to 5 hr ordeal with two dogs. Then they go out side and get all messy all over again.
Mine have gone threw two coat changes. And I tried to keep up with it more often . Maddies coat never grew longer than about two inches she had just as bad of matting as Zoey during the last coat change. So don't think a two inch puppy cut is any different than a longer cut. I think what happens with the first is the adult coat comes in and it tangles with the puppy hair. The textures might be deferent . I related it to thick felt. It really was more like a tangled mess that a single mat. Also a slicker brush is a necessity to get out loose hair. Look up line combing and try that too.  All in all a havanese in a long coat is called work but they sure look nice


----------



## krandall

precious_tan said:


> Do you know how long the blowing coat last? Now I can see your frustration, I am getting there too. I spend at least 10 minutes a day brushing Precious, for a person only brush her hair less than 10 seconds a day, it is a lot of brushing.  We shaved Precious down once, it is faster than I thought. Thanks again!


I agree with Tammy. Unless you are going to keep her in a pretty short puppy cut permanently, you will most likely need to count on at least 10 minutes of grooming time at least every couple of days even when your Hav is NOT blowing coat. That's part of the package when you purchase a coated dog.

Blowing coat, as Tammy said is a whole different level of dedication. Kodi wasn't nearly as bad as Tillie when he blew his coat, but I was still doing 1/2 hour to an hour in the morning, and then another 15 minutes or so to make sure he had NO mats before he went to bed. (the tiniest snarl in his coat in the evening would be a HUGE mat after he slept on it!!!) Like Tillie, I think the worst of Kodi's coat blowing was over in 2 months, but they usually blow coat at least twice, sometimes 3 times. But the first is typically MUCH worse than the subsequent times.


----------



## Kalico

precious_tan said:


> Tillie's mom, I feel so embarrassed to confess I only spend 10 min/day on combing Precious. I know it is my fault, that's why she is about due for a full groom. Please pardon for my wrong vocab, English is not my first language, so, I can't tell the difference of brushing hair and combing hair. LOL! I do use the long comb like others suggest on this site, so I guess I am combing Precious. LOL!


Don't feel embarrassed! I'm the same as you - some days I don't even brush my own hair, just put it up, so spending more than ten minutes on my Hav Jasmine just isn't going to happen . I manage to get most of the mats when they are still small, and when I get a big one I just cut it out. Her hair is long enough that these cut-outs aren't that noticeable, and besides I like the "ragamuffin" look anyway. I cut her hair myself, with scissors, so she always looks a bit choppy, since I'm still learning.

Don't feel pressured to have a perfectly groomed "beautiful" dog. I think I've read somewhere that originally Havanese were supposed to look a bit messy.


----------



## krandall

Kalico said:


> Don't feel embarrassed! I'm the same as you - some days I don't even brush my own hair, just put it up, so spending more than ten minutes on my Hav Jasmine just isn't going to happen . <snip>
> 
> Don't feel pressured to have a perfectly groomed "beautiful" dog. I think I've read somewhere that originally Havanese were supposed to look a bit messy.


I agree completely! You've got to know your own limits. The dogs don't care whether they have long flowing hair or not... they just want to be comfortable... and that means not tight mats pulling on their skin. So if a short puppy cut is what works best of a Hav and his or her family, there is absolutely no shame in that. They look adorable that way too!


----------



## Luciledodd

I use a brush on Rosie and do the line brush thing. I keep a small tined comb beside me. If I find a mat, I usually can brush it out, if not I get it out with the comb. I use a face comb for the little knots that you find and the tines on the comb are two wide to comb out. But 10 minutes is about right for how long I spend on her and that is not every day. If she blows her coat again, I will not hesitate to have her trimmed in a long puppy cut again. And I haven't combed my hair yet today.


----------



## tokipoke

This dog is not a Hav, but a maltese-shih tzu mix. The dog has interesting hair cause the hairs around the butt area feel and act like the same texture of hair on a pomeranian's butt! I trimmed the amount the owner wanted, she referred to this as a "long puppy cut." The dog had about 3-4 inches of hair to begin with. I left the hair around 1-2 inches. The tail was dyed upon her request.


----------



## irnfit

I love to keep mine in a long coat. I think that's why I fell in love with havs. But Kodi loves his new short cut. It is about an inch long, but a little longer on his legs.


----------



## Carol2012

Here's my Jackson in his puppy cut. He is 7 months and has always had a puppy cut. I try to keep him around 1-11/2" with a shaved bottom. Both my husband and I comb him daily and he loves this. He even hands you his paws. I also have the groomer trim him between the eyes so he can see. Hope this helps.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

Carol2012 said:


> Here's my Jackson in his puppy cut.


He is adorable and I love his cut! I downloaded the pics so I can take them with me when I take Maccabee for a haircut.


----------



## Thumper

These are cute pictures and cuts!! Like Karen, I'd have to shave Gucci if my husband had to keep her for a month, he' wouldn't be able to tackle the smallest of mats much less the monsters on her ears or rump..ound:

Kara


----------



## HannahBearsMom

I just made an appointment for Maccabee's first grooming. I made the appointment at the place where my neighbor gets her Hav groomed -- and he always looks adorable. I haven't yet decided if I will have a full haircut done (longish puppy cut) or just have his head, feet, and sanitary cut, along with nails, ears, etc. I'll probably go with the latter as I like the shaggy look, but his hair is in his eyes, his feet are way to long.


----------



## Alcibides

I'm taking Beau's photos to my groomer so she sees what a good puppy cut looks like.
thanka


----------



## lise

I texted a photo to my groomer the day I found my breeder. Ted was only 3 days oldound:


----------



## Evil-Twin-Tobias

That is a great picture. Nellie is a doll!


----------



## HannahBearsMom

krandall said:


> I agree with Tammy. Unless you are going to keep her in a pretty short puppy cut permanently, you will most likely need to count on at least 10 minutes of grooming time at least every couple of days even when your Hav is NOT blowing coat. That's part of the package when you purchase a coated dog.
> 
> Blowing coat, as Tammy said is a whole different level of dedication. Kodi wasn't nearly as bad as Tillie when he blew his coat, but I was still doing 1/2 hour to an hour in the morning, and then another 15 minutes or so to make sure he had NO mats before he went to bed. (the tiniest snarl in his coat in the evening would be a HUGE mat after he slept on it!!!) Like Tillie, I think the worst of Kodi's coat blowing was over in 2 months, but they usually blow coat at least twice, sometimes 3 times. But the first is typically MUCH worse than the subsequent times.


Karen,

Do our "silk dogs" mat less than the typical Hav when blowing coat? I plan to keep Maccabee in a longish puppy cut, but I'm already thinking ahead to coat blowing and a shorter cut during that time.


----------



## krandall

HannahBearsMom said:


> Karen,
> 
> Do our "silk dogs" mat less than the typical Hav when blowing coat? I plan to keep Maccabee in a longish puppy cut, but I'm already thinking ahead to coat blowing and a shorter cut during that time.


Yes, the silky coated ones definitely mat less than cottony, curly coated ones. And the more undercoat, the more mats too. Pam has told me that some silky coated dogs don't (noticeably) blow coat at all. With Kodi it was clear when he started blowing coat, but it was never unmanageable. I just had to stay on top of it. As long as I spent A LITTLE time grooming him every day, we got through it without too much trouble. I also found that the cleaner I kept him, the less mats we got. At the height of blowing coat, I was bathing him about every 5 days.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I do have to confess...If I left the boys with dh, they would have to be shaved down.


----------



## TilliesMom

HavaneseSoon said:


> I do have to confess...If I left the boys with dh, they would have to be shaved down.


Ditto. LOL dh has said if anything ever happened to me, first thing to 'go' would be Tillie's HAIR, closely followed by her homecooked diet .... although I bet he'd keep the stroller!! LOL ound:


----------



## MerryMaeFlower

lise said:


> I texted a photo to my groomer the day I found my breeder. Ted was only 3 days.


ound: That's hilarious!

I had a groomer who I had worked with that did the PERFECT cut on my little Ophie. I called it the teddy bear cut because she looked like a little teddy bear afterwards. I hope my new groomer can do the same thing. I already have a cache of pictures to take with me.


----------



## amrabbitry

clare said:


> Here is Nellie in her puppy cut,she is almost 2 years old,and has never had a puppy cut before,it is so easy.But what ever cut you get your pup is still going to need the occasional brush,as Havs don't naturally shed,so even when short they can matt up.


How do you get her hair to lay like that on her head and around her eyes? Do you use any cream or is there a certain way to cut it?

Thanks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Hey Laurie! Whatever happen to that puppy cut you were going to get Maccabee? Pictures?


----------



## HannahBearsMom

I ended up just having his face, feet, butt, and undercarriage trimmed. I'm planning to take him for grooming, possibly a puppy cut, the week after next. My niece's bat mitzvah is that week, and Maccabee has to look his best to meet all the family!

I'm enjoying him in a full coat, so the puppy cut may wait until he starts blowing coat. I'll post pics of 6 month, full-coat Maccabee when I get a chance.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Have you got any recent pictures? We know you do.....cough them up!


----------



## clare

amrabbitry said:


> How do you get her hair to lay like that on her head and around her eyes? Do you use any cream or is there a certain way to cut it?
> 
> Thanks!


Her fur just stays like that.I get her groomed professionally so I can't take any credit for her cut,no she doesn't have any creams or gels,some times it looks great and other times she looks all messy,either way I like it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

The "blowing coat" gets worse before it gets better. I have finally got myself on a everyday habit of combing out Jack. Just finished, did not find any major or even tiny tangles. Twenty minute session, going slow.

Jack is 2 1/2 years. Dexter is 3 1/2 years and only needs combing every few days and then no major mats or tangles They are both about 4-6 inches long. There is light at the end of the tunnel after all those horror stories about "blowing coat."


----------



## krandall

I agree with Linda... I do comb Kodi out almost every day, but it's because I like him to look all fluffy, not because I have to. He can easily go 3-4 days without developing anything more than tiny tangles thatare easily removed in a 10 minute. Grooming session.

Yes, there is life after blowing coat:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, ya, I have TRIED to skip a day here and there and *I* can not STAND how scraggly she looks and how icky her face gets... Tillie gets combed out everyday, at 2 yrs old I do find the rare little start of a matt and tangles, typically not a big deal though. But I do trim her down at least once a year.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

HavaneseSoon said:


> Have you got any recent pictures? We know you do.....cough them up!


I'm posting from my iPad and can't post photos, so here are links to some photos.

From today (Please excuse the messy surroundings. We are unpacking/arranging my fiancé's new house):

__
http://instagr.am/p/MwmKxaI2mD%2F/

From the end of May:

__
http://instagr.am/p/LLYlIwo2oL%2F/


----------



## Beau's mom

Gorgeous cutie-pie!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I was going to say "What a Cutie Pie!" Thanks so much for sharing those pictures.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

Thanks, Linda & Lorraine.


----------



## krandall

HannahBearsMom said:


> I'm posting from my iPad and can't post photos, so here are links to some photos.
> 
> From today (Please excuse the messy surroundings. We are unpacking/arranging my fiancé's new house):
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/MwmKxaI2mD%2F/
> 
> From the end of May:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/LLYlIwo2oL%2F/


Oh, what a BEAUTIFUL shiny coat! Think twice before cutting that down!


----------



## HannahBearsMom

krandall said:


> Oh, what a BEAUTIFUL shiny coat! Think twice before cutting that down!


Karen,

Thanks. I'm not sure what we I'll do. He was going to get a puppy cut the last time, but i chickened out. I may do it, or I may wait until he blows coat.

I brush him every day or two, never skipping more than two days. Thus far, he's never had a mat. With his Charly/Posh coat, do you think his blowing coat phase will be awful?


----------



## krandall

HannahBearsMom said:


> Karen,
> 
> Thanks. I'm not sure what we I'll do. He was going to get a puppy cut the last time, but i chickened out. I may do it, or I may wait until he blows coat.
> 
> I brush him every day or two, never skipping more than two days. Thus far, he's never had a mat. With his Charly/Posh coat, do you think his blowing coat phase will be awful?


Kodi's wasn't AWFUL... I'd say the worst of it lasted about 6 weeks, and during that time, I was pretty religious about combing him out twice a day. Each session didn't take me much more than 15 minutes, so it wasn't THAT bad. I also wasn't a fanatic about it... If he got knots in tender places, like under his arms or between his legs, I either cut them out if they wouldn't show, or I used a mat buster on them if they were in a more obvious place, like behind his ears.

For me, the two things that helped most getting through that period were keeping him REALLY clean (more baths than usual) and making sure he had NO mats when he went to bed. I learned early on that if he slept on mats, they were MONSTER mats in the morning, and I ended up having to lose a lot more hair.

Honestly, the only time he was REALLY bad was when I went to Europe during that period, and he stayed with a friend. She tried, but she really just brushed over the surface. THAT was an hour long grooming session when I gor back!

But he was NOTHING like some of the horror stories that I've heard about on the forum where people have groomed several hours a day and STILL couldn't keep ahead of the mats. I went into it sort of the way you are. I kind of wanted to keep his beautiful coat, but I also wasn't willing to torture either him or me to keep it. I found that it really wasn't that bad!


----------



## Missy

I will try to dig up some pictures... I keep the boys in a pretty short puppy cut... At least through the body and especially undercarriage. If precious has a nice thick coat you can go pretty short without getting the "ugly dog" syndrome. 

I have Jasper cut to 1/2" -3/4" in through the body. Cash with a thicker coat can actually be trimmed 1/4-1/2" through the body. They both get cut down to 1 1/2 - 2 inches on the 
legs... (i ask for that all leg and feet puppy look... And no bones showing) Bellies get shaved. Under carriage chest 1/4 -1/2. head and ears gets trimmed just to look like part of the same dog... Probably about 2-3inches. Tail just gets trimmed to not hang on the ground. And then the groomer scissors any areas that don't blend. 

I never LOVE the cut right when they get home... But adorable again by the end of the week... And other than sanitary trims that I do myself...this lasts for about 3 or 4 months before brushing becomes a struggle again for both them and me.


----------



## LuckyOne

Such cute pictures! I just had all three shortened up. She went way shorter on Einstein than agreed but it's starting to grow on me.  I'll have to work on some photos.


----------



## Luciledodd

Well I took the scissors to Rosie's muzzle today. I got tired of all that food in the mustache and the hair in her mouth most of the time. I bet her daddy doesn't even notice.


----------



## Missy

here are a some photos of my boys in their pretty short puppy cuts. can't really see Jasper's body... but I can't post a picture of Cash without giving equal time to Jasper...


----------



## lise

They both look great


----------



## HavaneseSoon

They look great Missy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Miss Lucy! Where are those pictures?


----------



## jabojenny

marksdorcel said:


> I have a doberman, so there is no possibility to see out its cut because its already too small. But this can help to create their outstanding personality and other one can fear from him.


Hmmmm??? OMG these random post crack me up! ound: I know it's spam, interpretations anyone?

At any rate, Timmy is at the groomer today. I will post some pictures of his puppy cut when I get him at noon. Can't wait to smell a clean dog too bad it only last a few hours.


----------



## Alcibides

jabojenny good luck. Lucky was due to be clipped today and I cancelled. Cold to freezing feet and his coat is so beautiful. Like Cashmere and fun to brush. I may end up grooming him myself with a little help from the pros. Trying to decide what exactly I should ask from them....look forward to your pictures.


----------



## jabojenny

This is Timmy's third grooming visit. I was very apprehensive to get him groomed, but came to the realization that a full coat Hav would not fit into my busy schedule. As much as I loved his coat I felt it wasn't fair to have a potential nightmare if I could prevent it. Bottom line for me was hair is just hair, getting it cut wasn't going to change anything about his personality (which I love) and having him clipped would ultimately help the relationship with him so I wouldn't have to look at him guilt ridden when I didn't have time for a comb out. You need to do what is right for you and that's the best decision. My groomer does a great job and I couldn't be happier. Last time Timmy was in she alerted me that I should get his ears checked and sure enough when I took him to the vet he had an ear infection. He didn't show any signs of discomfort so I wouldn't have had a clue. I'll get some pictures of him later today, I tried yesterday but it must not have been sunny enough because my shutter speed was really slow.


----------



## nlb

Love the action shots! 
Think I will trim Cass today too!


----------



## jabojenny

*Meet Mr. Belton Butt*

As promised, here are some pictures of my squeaky clean guy. If only they would stay this way.


----------



## nlb

He looks great! Really sweet!:whoo:


----------



## lise

He looks wonderful!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

He looks great!


----------



## clare

Timmy looks great!The shorter cut really shows his markings.Lovely.


----------



## misstray

Oh, Timmy looks great! What a cutie.


----------



## truleepeachy31

*Toby our 5 month old Havanese the new ♥ of my life*

Toby had his first puppy cut today and I viewed many pictures online before I decided what I thought would look best on him. Do your research you and only you know your pup, so it is whatever you are comfortable getting. Here is a before and after pic, I loved the look of this cut but I wish I would have went a littel shorter around is face. He is so handsome and I love him no matter what he looks like ♥ :focus: The first is prior to his cut about a month ago and then the second well the rest are from today after his cut. The second is my favorite it looks like he is listening to music or enjoying the breeze but he was just so tired he fell asleep sitting there...lol Too cute!


----------



## HannahBearsMom

Toby looks great! I love his feet: it looks like he's wearing shoes.


----------



## HannahBearsMom

clare said:


> Timmy looks great!The shorter cut really shows his markings.Lovely.


I agree 100%


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Wonderful groom. Give him a few days to shag up. Keep your groomer!


----------



## truleepeachy31

Thanks I love my groomer she is amazing! I just show her what I want and she does it as simple as that if there is something you do not like she fixes it, wonderful lady!


----------



## jabojenny

Toby looks so cute. I'm not a huge fan of Timmy straight from the groomer. They blow dry his hair straight, not that it's that long. I like his hair curlier so I like him after his next bath. My groomer did ask me if I wanted him misted last time I picked him up so I might take up her offer next time. Glad you like your groomer I lucked out with mine too, I was so nervous for Timmy's first grooming.


----------



## Luciledodd

What color is Toby? He is beautiful whatever it is called.


----------



## truleepeachy31

Thanks jabo Jenny, it rained all day the day after his grooming so he has his wave back which I love. Luciledodd I'm not sure what color he will end up beubg when he has full coat he looks reddish brown so a lot of people thought he was a Havana brown" now after his grooming he has still some brown points but I also notice blue? It doesn't matter what color he turns out to be he is the best little man at only 5 months old he's so smart and everyone that meets him loves him. I'm very lucky!


----------



## tonileefiore

truleepeachy31 said:


> Toby had his first puppy cut today and I viewed many pictures online before I decided what I thought would look best on him. Do your research you and only you know your pup, so it is whatever you are comfortable getting. Here is a before and after pic, I loved the look of this cut but I wish I would have went a littel shorter around is face. He is so handsome and I love him no matter what he looks like ♥ :focus: The first is prior to his cut about a month ago and then the second well the rest are from today after his cut. The second is my favorite it looks like he is listening to music or enjoying the breeze but he was just so tired he fell asleep sitting there...lol Too cute!


OMG...cute cute cute cute...toooo cute!!!! This is how I'd like to eventually keep Ernie!!!!!!


----------



## tonileefiore

jabojenny said:


> As promised, here are some pictures of my squeaky clean guy. If only they would stay this way.


Timmy is adorable...looks great, too!


----------



## tonileefiore

*MAJOR CLIPPER MISHAP!!!!*

Posted an update about my beloved Ernie under "General Discussions" today. However, this is 4-weeks post a "major clipper mishap" that resulted in injuries to me and a broken home window. Fortunately, there were no injuries to Ernie. I escaped with minor injuries-lololol.

Regardless of what Ernie looks like, I LOVE him anyhow. Hair grows!!! My bad...I should have known better!!! He is not gonna be shown, no puppy shows for Ernie, no ribbons...only the ribbons he wins in my heart-lololol!!!!

I'm gonna work with this one groomer who "fixed" him (should have seen him BEFORE I rushed him there the following day) and leave the overall grooming up to HER!!!! She loved him (like everyone does) and said "for a puppy, he was easy to groom!" RIGHT! I can master his face/eyes/muzzle, etc, etc. Just bought some great CC tools (comb, two sizes of shears, thinning shears, etc)!!!!!

Ernie's not thrilled in the pics 'cause we just got back from the vet-lololol!!!

THIS IS A CLIPPER/GROOMING DEBACLE!!!!


----------



## truleepeachy31

tonileefiore said:


> OMG...cute cute cute cute...toooo cute!!!! This is how I'd like to eventually keep Ernie!!!!!!


Thanks so much


----------



## truleepeachy31

tonileefiore said:


> Posted an update about my beloved Ernie under "General Discussions" today. However, this is 4-weeks post a "major clipper mishap" that resulted in injuries to me and a broken home window. Fortunately, there were no injuries to Ernie. I escaped with minor injuries-lololol.
> 
> Regardless of what Ernie looks like, I LOVE him anyhow. Hair grows!!! My bad...I should have known better!!! He is not gonna be shown, no puppy shows for Ernie, no ribbons...only the ribbons he wins in my heart-lololol!!!!
> 
> I'm gonna work with this one groomer who "fixed" him (should have seen him BEFORE I rushed him there the following day) and leave the overall grooming up to HER!!!! She loved him (like everyone does) and said "for a puppy, he was easy to groom!" RIGHT! I can master his face/eyes/muzzle, etc, etc. Just bought some great CC tools (comb, two sizes of shears, thinning shears, etc)!!!!!
> 
> Ernie's not thrilled in the pics 'cause we just got back from the vet-lololol!!!
> 
> THIS IS A CLIPPER/GROOMING DEBACLE!!!!


Lol I love the story I did try to clip Toby myself and he hated every minute of it, as did I and he looked horrible after. Figured best leave it to the professionals ound: But you are right both Ernie and Toby are adorable regardless ♥


----------



## emichel

Wow, I read your story in the other section, but I'm glad I didn't read it before I bought my clippers. I still plan to give it a try! If it doesn't work out, I can wait until he's a little older, I guess. Thanks for the very evocative story. :biggrin1:
--Eileen


----------

